# guinea pig food???



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

can a heagehog eat guinea pig food??? :!: :!: :!:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: ginie pig food???*

NO they can NOT eat guinea pig food, guinea pigs are herbovores and hedgies are insectorvores...sooo totally different.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: ginie pig food???*

Hedgies may or may not actually eat guinea pig food. But it's not enough for them nutritionally. Hedgies need meat to be healthy, and that's not found in guinea pig food. Most people feed their hedgies high quality dry cat food, with some added mealworms, fruits, and veggies.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: ginie pig food???*

They most certainly cannot and should not eat guinea pig food. Guinea pig food is basically Vit. C supplemented pellets, made of timothy/alfalfa hay. Hedgies need nearly the opposite of rodents.


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: ginie pig food???*



LizardGirl said:


> They most certainly cannot and should not eat guinea pig food. Guinea pig food is basically Vit. C supplemented pellets, made of timothy/alfalfa hay. Hedgies need nearly the opposite of rodents.


will it make them sick :?:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

yes it can make them sick.....and they can actually suffer from malnutrition from it....it would be like expecting a cat or dog to live on guinea pig food


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

nikki said:


> yes it can make them sick.....and they can actually suffer from malnutrition from it....it would be like expecting a cat or dog to live on guinea pig food


will he be ok if he ate 6 or 7 peices of gine pig food :?:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

probably be ok...just keep an eye on him and make sure his poops are ok..and that he's still eating, drinking and excercising normally. What do you feed him normally?


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

some kit kaboodels cat food. but i ran out so i feed him guine pig food for a day.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Kit n Kabootle is GARBAGE. There are many cat foods around the same price that are much better for him.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

do not feed him guinea pig food anymore....look on the list of good food to feed to him...posted here 
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 
and make sure you always have enough left when you buy more to make sure you never ever run out.


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

Reaper said:


> Kit n Kabootle is GARBAGE. There are many cat foods around the same price that are much better for him.


 are you sure :?: what kind is the best then :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

go to the link in the above post


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

so what is the best food for a hedgehog :!: :!: and why is kit kaboodel garbege :?: :?:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Good foods are in the link posted above.

Kit N Kaboodle is a very poor quality food. It's got nasty preservatives that might cause cancer, and has awful ingredients. It's all corn grits and by-products and other yucky things like that.

Good, high quality foods actually may not cost as much as you might think. Poor quality, your hedgie eats more to get the nutrition it needs. High quality, they eat less.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Justin..I posted the link to the recommend food list above...as I said before....go look at that link and then you will know what is the best food for them and why.


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

so is chicken noodels for cat lovers the best food for headgehogs :?:


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

my headgehogs poop is biger than normal :shock:. should i be concerend


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

If the poop is the same consistency as it usually is, and the same color, there is probably no reason for concern. 
If he continues to have unusually large poop, there may be reason for worry then.


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

well now he stoped and it is regulare agian.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

great, I'm glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

i just got purina cat chow is that a better food for the hedgehog :?:


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

That is much better than guinea pig food.


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

would it be a alright food to get or is there something better.(i just want to learn because knowledge is power!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) :lol:


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

There are much better foods for your hedgie on this list. http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

i got royal canin is that good enogh or should i get a diifrent kind :?:


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

That's better. Almost everyone feeds it. That is much much better for your hedgehog. Good luck!
It's not the BEST. But it is up there, one of the healthiest is Wellness. But Royal Canin is good .


----------

